# Нестабильность позвонков и нарушение венозного оттока



## Mahytka1970 (12 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте!
Моему сыну 14 лет. До 13 лет проблем со здоровьем никаких не было. Занимался в различных спортивных секциях. В 13 лет увлёкся турником. Делал солнышко (крутился на турнике), ещё вставал на руки и на голову с опорой на руки.

*Постоянные жалобы:*
Год назад появилось непонятное состояние утром просыпается, всё нормально, в голове ясность есть силы и зрение хорошее, а спустя некоторое появляется:
- ощущение нереальности что-то между, как во сне и как пьян, как в тумане:
- трудно сосредоточится;
- состояние рассеянного сознания;
- при таком состоянии сильно ухудшается зрение ( становится расплывчатым);
- появляется сильная усталость, вялость, потерянность.

*Временами (реже, не каждый день) бывают:*
- головокружения, пошатывание;
- головная боль в области лба,( как будто давит)
- темное пятно перед глазами. (появлялось недавно, два раза на 30 минут)
Кроме этого жалуется на спину, какие –то боли… но не сильные.

Со стороны такое состояние (как во сне, тумане ) - не заметно, только глаза при таком состоянии какие – то не такие, напоминают глаза пьяного человека. Это состояние чаще всего возникает спустя 15 – 60 минут после сна. Реже (в основном, когда дома) может возникнуть позже.
Обращались к неврологам диагноз Астено – невротический синдром, ВСД.

*Обследования:*
МРТ головного мозга – в норме;
ЭХО – КГ – в норме;
ЭЭГ – в норме;
ЭКГ – нарушение внутрежелудочковой проводимости.
УЗИ брюшной полости - Эхо признаки холецистита.
РЭГ – Умеренное затруднение венозного оттока в бассейне позвоночных артерий;
УЗДГ сосудов шеи – признаки венозной дисфункции;
УЗДГ сосудов головного мозга - косвенные признаки внутречерепной гипертензии.
КТ – шейного отдела позвоночника – КТ картина нарушения статики в шейном отделе позвоночника.
Рентген – на функциональных Rtg– граммах шейного отдела позвоночника определяется нестабильность в сегментах С3 - С4; С4 – С5 при максимальном сгибании.
МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника – в норме;
Давление 110 – 70
Ещё обследовались на инфекции – всё в норме.
Делали иммунограмму (иммунный статус) – тоже всё в норме.

*Вопросы:*
1) Может ли данное состояние ребёнка быть связано с нестабильностью в шейном отделе позвоночника и с нарушением венозного оттока?
2) Какие обследование нужно ещё провести?
3) Куда лучше обратится?

Возможно, следующее не относится к данной проблеме, но всё - таки напишу, если коротко, то ещё обнаружили у ребёнка при сгибании спины отклонение ( смещение) первого грудного позвонка, относительно второго грудного. Это видно только при сгибании. (см. фото) Один врач сказал что это ротационное смещение, второй - что так и должно быть. А рентген не показал, что это такое. В общем так и не смогли узнать почему позвонки отклоняются и влияет ли это на здоровье.

Буду очень благодарна всем, кто откликнется.


----------



## Mahytka1970 (12 Май 2012)

Извините! Забыла.... Первый раз, когда обратились к неврологу она назначила: Кавитон, адаптол, церепро. Выпил вечером и утром, а потом в течении всего дня чувствовал себя очень плохо гораздо хуже, чем обычно: ужасная слабость, в голове всё плавало, сонливость. Сказали об этом врачу, она ответила, что такого быть не может, это на погоду. Но у нас никогда не было такого "на погоду". Больше я давать не стала. 
 Другая невролог назначила пикамилон, когитум, Магне В6. Пропили, но состояние не улучшилось. И во время приёма никаких улучшений не было. 
Ещё один врач - назначил глицин, капли Селанк, нейромультивит - никаких изменений не произошло и от чего лечат, тоже не понятно. 
 Внешне со слов врачей ребёнок выглядит здоровым, все реакции в норме. Говорят, что это всё на фоне роста и переходного возраста. Да, возможно, но не да такой же степени. 
 Состояние, описанное выше, остаётся и по сегодняшний день. Очень мешает вести нормальный образ жизни. Про физические нагрузки пришлось забыть, становится очень плохо, ещё хуже, чем на самом деле.

Спасибо! Извините за многословие.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Май 2012)

Выложите снимки, но даже не видя их могу предположить, что с вероятностью 90% диагноз нестабильности неправомерен (такова практика - очень часто из-за не знания биомеханики не учитывают, что передне-задние смещение позвонков в шее не просто норма, а обязательный компонент движения, без которого невозможны наклоны). Вряд ли проблема связана с позвоночником: вам нужен грамотный невролог. Покажитесь также психотерапевту.


----------



## Mahytka1970 (12 Май 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Выложите снимки, но даже не видя их могу предположить, что с вероятностью 90% диагноз нестабильности неправомерен (такова практика - очень часто из-за не знания биомеханики не учитывают, что передне-задние смещение позвонков в шее не просто норма, а обязательный компонент движения, без которого невозможны наклоны). Вряд ли проблема связана с позвоночником: вам нужен грамотный невролог. Покажитесь также психотерапевту.


Спасибо Вам за быстрый ответ.

Вот снимки: рентген, МРТ, КТ. Ещё заключение УЗДГ.

И на всякий случай  фото спины я стрелочкой показала,  остистые отростки  позвонков Th1 и Тh2 идут не по центру. Когда спина прямая, то всё ровно, а когда сгибается то они, как бы смещаются. Это можно сказать вторая непонятная проблема. Один врач сказал, что норма, а другой, что это ротационное смещение. Когда делали рентген шейного, то в дополнении сделали снимок (№1 ) с прицелом на первые два позвонка грудного отдела, но  по словам врача из-за мышц не получилось.


----------



## Mahytka1970 (12 Май 2012)




----------



## Mahytka1970 (12 Май 2012)

Психотерапевт, неврологи, инфекционист - все смотрели! Всё в норме, ставят ВСД и астению. 

Ещё было такое: крайний раз, год назад, делал "солнышко", потом (с его слов) стало очень плохо, всё в голове поплыло и даже сам не помнил, как сделал это упражнение. Прижался к турнику, постоял, стало полегче. До этого всё было нормально, таких проблем при выполнении солнышка не было. После этого (или просто совпадение) всё и началось: туман, нереальность, как во сне, головокружение, пошатывание, зрение и т.д.
Ещё были следующие травмы: 
- Два года назад, прыгал в сугроб со второго этажа (крыша над подъездом) прыгнул на прямые ноги, но тогда была проблема только с коленом. 
- Месяцев 6-7 назад упал на бедро (толи мяч отбивал, толи шайбу) После этого сильно болело бедро , но в больнице сказали, что всё нормально. Мазали мазью, всё прошло. 
- Очень давно был вывих локтевого сустава (висел на турнике и неудачно спрыгнул), вправили, ходил с гипсом.
- Ещё выбивал палец и тоже ходил в гипсе.

Больше ничего такого не было. Занимался карате, атлетикой, лыжным спортом. Был полностью здоров, их постоянно проверяли в физкультурном диспансере


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Май 2012)

Mahytka1970 написал(а):


> *Вопросы:*
> 1) Может ли данное состояние ребёнка быть связано с нестабильностью в шейном отделе позвоночника и с нарушением венозного оттока?
> 2) Какие обследование нужно ещё провести?
> 3) Куда лучше обратится?


1. нет, не может.
2. все что было возможно вы сделали.
3. грамотный психиатр и невролог, которому вы будите ДОВЕРЯТЬ. Возможно проблема больше в вашем доверии к врачам. Начать прием и на следующий день  отменять не посоветовавшись с лечащим врачом не совсем правильно...


----------



## abelar (17 Май 2012)

Понимаю, что вы прошли солидное обследование всего и вся . 
1.Сделайте ренген атланто-окципитального сочленения (С0-С1)
Т.н. снимок с "открытым ртом" (рентгенологи знают...)
2. И еще странный вопрос: пациент курит? Во всех смыслах?


----------



## AIR (20 Июн 2012)

В данном случае необходимо сделать качественный мануальный осмотр и уже по его результатам проводить мануальное лечение.. Если в Москве, то обращайтесь - посмотрю.. Не напрашиваюсь...))))


----------



## мурад Ок (14 Ноя 2012)

*Mahytka1970 *
Я врач-невропатолог, сам страдал этим недугом! Вы можете делать массу дорогих, крутых, высокотехнологичных обследований - но это всё ложный путь. У вашего сына не позвоночное заболевание, а психологическое! У вашего сына чистая клиника депрессии: утренняя заторможенность, невозможность утром состредоточиться, утренняя ТУПОСТЬ, слабость в сосредоточении глаз, общая слабость, сонливость - к вечеру состояние улучшается !!! У него либо депрессия, либо начальная стадия Биполярного расстройства !!! Серьезно, Вам нужно обратиться к ГРАМОТНОМУ психиатру (пусть это Вас не оскорбляет - это путь к его полноценной жизни), лечиться антидепрессантами (возможно, в добавок, другими препаратами) - и при грамотном лечении он придёт в норму через год - полтора года! Если до Вас дошло моё сообщение, напишите на мой эл. адрес: *********



*moderator: *Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума. В частности: Любое упоминание в темах на индивидуальное общение ("пишите в ЛС, на е-маил, позвоните мне по телефону" и т.п.) будет пресекаться с блокировкой участника форума.


----------



## северум (21 Июл 2013)

*Mahytka1970*, Здравствуйте! Мне 43 г у меня такая же проблема как у вашего сына,нарушение венозного оттока малого калибра,лекарства никакие не помогают , надо пить разжижающие кровь травы (кора ивы).У меня ,так же, как будто голову накачали азоном, чуство не реальности ,"паутина" перед глазами,слабость, депрессия.Я думаю, что нужно обратится к хирургу по сосудам,может быть делается опперация, в нашем случаи.А все эти лекарства безполезны, вы сами убедились.


----------



## Andrey_kaliningrad (12 Авг 2013)

Никаких психотерапевтов!!! Я сам страдаю таким недугом, хирургическое вмешательство-шанс изличения всех недугов. У меня оказалась проблема в лестничной мышце, мне ее удалили,состояние на 50%улучшилось, врач сказал, что время увеличит эти проценты
Добавлено: Aug 11, 2013 10:12 PM
Не нужно надеяться на чудо-таблетки, и магов-психотерапевтов, там, где механические нарушения, только скальпель и опытный хирург даст надежду на полную поправку. Психотерапевты сажают отчаянных больных на транквилизаторы и прочую дрянь, а они лишь снимают синдром, затупляв мозг!!!


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Авг 2013)

Что не пост, то песня


----------



## Mahytka1970 (27 Авг 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Что не пост, то песня


Уважаемый, доктор Черепанов! "Песня" - это наша медицина, а ваш форум для многих людей  - надежда... Ирония здесь не уместна!


----------



## klyuha (27 Авг 2013)

Mahytka1970 написал(а):


> Ирония здесь не уместна!


Трудновато Вам будет выздороветь, да и жить тоже...


----------



## Mahytka1970 (27 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Трудновато Вам будет выздороветь, да и жить тоже...[/quot
> Не Ваши это проблемы!  Следите за своим здоровьем и жизнью!


----------



## klyuha (27 Авг 2013)

Я ошиблась, - невозможно.


----------



## Mahytka1970 (27 Авг 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Я ошиблась, - невозможно.


Уважаемая Клуша, ошиблась природа, когда Вы на свет появились и исправить - действительно "невозможно"!) Удачи, дорогая))


----------



## klyuha (27 Авг 2013)

Mahytka1970 написал(а):


> Уважаемая Клуша, ошиблась природа, когда Вы на свет появились и исправить - действительно "невозможно"!)


Я об этом сама давно догадалась! )))))))


----------



## La murr (28 Авг 2013)

Наличие чувства юмора является признаком душевного здоровья! (ИМХО)


----------



## Mahytka1970 (28 Авг 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Наличие чувства юмора является признаком душевного здоровья! (ИМХО)


Добавлено: Aug 28, 2013 4:04 AM
Если оно присутствует - "душевное здоровье"!)


----------



## Асет Тамтыков (15 Ноя 2015)

Здрасивуйте прошло столько времи хотел узнать вы вылечили сына?Просто у меня сейчас такая же проблема не могу найти причину врачи сами не знают что со мной.Вот решил у вас спросить

Ответье пожалуеста мое сообщение для меня это очень важно уже 4 месяца болею так. Друг вы нашли причину


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2015)

*Асет Тамтыков*, здравствуйте!
Создайте собственную тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20441/ в подходящем разделе форума. 
Руководствуясь советами из этой темы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/, разместите необходимую информацию - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/ и задайте волнующие Вас вопросы врачам.


----------



## Асет Тамтыков (16 Ноя 2015)

Админ пожалуеста если вы знаете как связать с этим пользователем Mahytka1970 ответьте пожалуеста ?


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2015)

Асет Тамтыков написал(а):


> Админ пожалуеста если вы знаете как связать с этим пользователем Mahytka1970 ответьте пожалуеста ?


Напишите пользователю личное сообщение, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20432/
Вероятность того, что Mahytka1970 получит оповещение о Вашем письме на электронную почту очень велика.


----------



## Асет Тамтыков (16 Ноя 2015)

Это вы мне чью ссылку дали?


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2015)

Асет Тамтыков написал(а):


> Это вы мне чью ссылку дали?


Ссылка на тему, которая поможет Вам вступить в переписку с интересующим Вас пользователем.


----------

